# Finally Pregnant!!!



## SammyCrab

I'm new here but after 4 years I finally have my :bfp:
I'm about 5 weeks and over the moon :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## MrsB_2015

Awwwwww yay!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations wishing you a very h&h 9 months! X


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations!


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## sam3starxx

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Aww congratulations hun! Thats amazing news. :D


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive congrats!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations :)


----------



## Ele3085

I know exactly how you feel! I used the term over the moon as well : D
Congratulations to you


----------



## Alf1982

Congrats to each of you!!!! Can anyone tell me how coffee smelt before yr bfp? I used to love to smell the grounds, suddenly today they smell like a chemical or rotten something.....it's awful.....bfp soon? Or I'm cracra


----------



## Ele3085

I never liked the way coffee smelled anyway , so I'm probably not the best to ask . Although I did think cinnamon raisin bread smelled horrible(and normally I like the way it smells) so maybe your sniffer is telling you something &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------

